# how many weeks?



## powerpress (Jan 19, 2006)

anyone ever use chains for bench or deadlift?my training partners and i have been using them sense sept of 05....we are getting some awsome gains in our bench and deadlift.ive tried bands on bench but..my pecs take a beating. my best flat bench with two chains per side is 435 my deadlift(conventional)is 485 two chains per side....anyone have any tips??


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 19, 2006)

I've only used chains on heavy heavy squat days and I noticed serious gains.  I never really thought about using them on any other muscle group.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

powerpress said:
			
		

> anyone ever use chains for bench or deadlift?my training partners and i have been using them sense sept of 05....we are getting some awsome gains in our bench and deadlift.ive tried bands on bench but..my pecs take a beating. my best flat bench with two chains per side is 435 my deadlift(conventional)is 485 two chains per side....anyone have any tips??


for lots of tips and articles on powerlifting go to this site
http://www.westside-barbell.com/articles.htm
you will find a ton of great reading here and should get some very good tips on training for powerlifting


----------

